

Color Pencils Reviewed - dbrush
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-02-11-n78.html

======
sanj
How can you look at this without thinking about Spidey?

<http://www.x-entertainment.com/articles/0913/>

------
jamesbritt
Reminds me of this: <http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3QR3AC2WXWHIT/>

------
cstejerean
Absolutely hilarious.

